# Have A Therapy Decision



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I've only got one more session with my current therapist yet. He's starting work at a different clinic. However, he's told me if I wanted to, I could continue seeing him at the new clinic.

Therefore I've got to decide by this wednesday. Should I continue seeing the same therapist at the new clinic, or should I stay at the same clinic and see a new therapist? He's dangled the idea of trying medications at the new clinic.

I really can't decide. :sigh 

Ideas anyone?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, I'm not at all familliar with therapists or any of that stuff. If you actually like your current therapist, then is it really that tough of a decision? What exactly is the problem in deciding? :stu


----------



## Kit (Aug 12, 2006)

How do you like your therapist? Are you making progress with him?


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Depends on how satisfied you are with this therapist and the clinic, in general.

Don't know if you are on meds, currently, but I'd be cautious about the meds offer he gave, especially if it's something you want desperately, and can't have now, for whatever reason. I've seen lots of shrinks in my life, and they can be just as manipulative as any other human being. If they choose to be, that is. On the one hand, maybe he truly is sincere and genuine in his offer. On the other hand, maybe he's only saying that as bait, to ensure he'll still have you as a customer. Judging from your word choice of "dangle", maybe you suspect the bait idea as well.

Either way, you're the best judge of who should be your therapist, whether you're satisfied with this guy's techniques and want to stick it out with him, or whether you are frustrated, and want to try someone else.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

Well from your past posts you say that therapy hasnt really been working for you so maybe trying a new therapist may be the answer? I really think the key to CBT being effective is to get a therapist who has a fair bit of knowledge with SAD.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ColdFury,

It's up to you, but it sounds like you want to stay with this doctor. :stu


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks for the advice all.

Its not necessarily that I want to stay with him, just that I'm always loathe and fearful to make changes to anything.

Complicating things is that if I see him at the new clinic he's going to, there might be some insurance complications, and I'm going to have to call the insurance people to straighten that out before I can even decide. :sigh



> How do you like your therapist? Are you making progress with him?


He's alright I suppose. He seems to think I'm making progress, but I'm not so sure of it myself.



> On the other hand, maybe he's only saying that as bait, to ensure he'll still have you as a customer. Judging from your word choice of "dangle", maybe you suspect the bait idea as well.


I did think this a bit, but I'm not really sure he has any motivation to hold onto me. He's still a resident, so its not like I'm paying him. I just pay the clinic.

I suppose either way its going to be the same thing. No matter what I decide I'll be doing CBT with exposure. I hate hard choices.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

Did he say what kind of medication he might give you?


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: re: Have A Therapy Decision*



quiet_one said:


> Did he say what kind of medication he might give you?


No, he didn't go into details.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

Is the replacement therapist knowledgeable with social phobia? 

Good luck with your decision ColdFury. Take Care.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: re: Have A Therapy Decision*



*sslhea* said:


> Is the replacement therapist knowledgeable with social phobia?
> 
> Good luck with your decision ColdFury. Take Care.


The clinic I'm currently in specializes in anxiety disorders, so I'd imagine so. All the therapists are medical residents.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

In my experience with therapy, it can be difficult to expose everything about yourself and for someone to know you well and then when you get a new therapist it seems like they may know minor details from reading your file, but then you have to start from scratch. 

For me it's not change that bothers me, it's having to build trust again with someone new.

A girl in one of my support groups is taking Luvox and it's working for her OCD. I hope that you find a med that works! She's also working on meeting new people, too just so she's not isolated.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I decided to continue seeing him.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: re: Have A Therapy Decision*

Good luck at the new place with your therapist. 

A couple years ago, I also visited a clinic that specialized in anxiety disorders called, Anxiety Treatment Center. The people were friendly, but I was surprised how little they knew about CBT and treating clients, in general. For one, the door to the therapist's office was thin, and I could overhear the entire conversation between the therapist and the previous client, as I sat with my magazines in the waiting room. So much for confidentiality.

I hope your treatment center wasn't as bad as mine!

Surprisingly, I had better luck with a knowledgable therapist in a rural town. I guess one thing I learned, is that you never know where you'll find the gems. If one turns out bad, keep searching until you find a good one.



ColdFury said:


> I'm not really sure he has any motivation to hold onto me. He's still a resident, so its not like I'm paying him.


Money is just one factor of many. Holding onto clients might fill an emotional void for the therapist, or possibly boost their own fraile/damaged ego. A therapist once admitted this to me, herself. But this is just FYI, not to mention, highly cynical speculation, on my part. I don't know your therapist and can't judge him, like you can.


----------

